# Kids big for their age...



## nutmeg86 (Jun 27, 2013)

My daughter is big for her age and always has been. By her 1 month check she had Shott o the top of the growth charts and she has stayed there ever since. She is now almost 3 and she's 50 lbs and 39 inches tall. The size of a 6 year old. For a while everyone kept telling g me she would even out but she has kept up the steady growth. She is healthy and we eat well, minimally processed food. But she does eat a lot. Her ped says it's all OK and she is fine, but I can tell people are starting to look at her and me differently. Like I'm over feeding her,and they are starting to treat her like she is older than she is. It is all starting to bother me. I might be a little over sensitive because I am over weight and I feel like they look at me and assume she isn't fed correctly. I also have a 2 month old son who is following the same pattern with the same body type. Dh and I are both a bit overweight but of average height. does way one have kids like this? How did they grow as they got older? How do you deal with all the "she's so BIG!" Comments? To clarify I don't think there is anything wrong with them.


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

As long as your children are healthy and are eating healthy there really is nothing to be concerned about. Just make sure you tell your children how beautiful and perfect they are, just as they are, multiple times per day. I'm not saying you don't do this already, I'm just encouraging it, thats all. I can see where it might get tricky for you there, with people treating her as if she is older; When it happens around you just get involved and inform people that she is only 3 years old. Anyone you leave her with should also be warned that, just because she is bigger, doesn't mean she should get treated as big as she looks. Its hard but try not to worry about other people and how they look at you or seem to be judging you. Remind yourself that they have no idea of your children's health and therefore, any judgements from their part shouldn't be taken seriously. I have had acquaintances whose children were very big but who were also unhealthy. The mother divulged to me that her daughter has high cholesterol and admitted that she does over-feed her but now that the child is accustomed to eating so much, she can't go through with the diet the doctor put in place so that her daughter can catch up to her weight a bit. She went on to have another child but, due to personal indifferences, we haven't spoken to them in a while. However, I've seen pictures of the new baby, who is almost a year old now, and it seems as if she may be doing the same to him but I don't want to be that judge. To counteract, she thinks my 4 children are skinny and under fed, but my kids eat all the time but they are also super, SUPER active too. When my baby was born and she asked me how much he weighed and I told her, she said that 8 lbs. 2 oz. was SMALL! Anyways, as long as you are feeding your kids a healthy diet and providing them opportunities to be active and they are healthy then please put your mind at ease and do not worry about others.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

I sympathise with you; my dd was about the same size and height as your dd at that age. If you are feeding her well, she will grow healthy and have the body she's meant to have. It's pretty hard raising a kid with a hearty appetite when everyone around complains about fussy eaters.
One thing I've learned though, is that whenever I put restrictions on her amounts or types of food, she started becoming obsessed with food, sneaking food and overeating when she got the chance. Thankfully I realized very quickly that it was not such a good idea and stopped; the book that made me change my mind was: "Your Child's Weight, helping without harming".
I also had comments about her being big; my response was: yes, she is! while beaming with pride. People caught on very quickly that I'm not ashamed of how my dd looks.
As for my dd, she's almost 4.5 now, still very tall, but her weight didn't change in the past year. The comments of her being big stopped, now she's just tall.


----------



## nutmeg86 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I am definitely a but strict with making sure she is eating healthy foods, but I don't restrict her. She can eat fruit and veggies until she explodes if she wants but we do have some "only one a day" foods. Glad to hear other people have large healthy children! I feel like everyone I know has kids below the 25th percentile and it exaggerates how big my dd looks. We met some new people at a new years party last night and of the 5 kids my child was the youngest but she was bigger than both of the 1st graders that were there, but was by far the healthiest eater. I know It's just something im going to have to get over.


----------

